# Marios Rookies , the new food TV show



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

I watched Marios new show last night where his staff trained some high school grads out of a New York cooking training program and gave them a week to try and learn an imitate the dishes served at his restaurant as well as creating one of there own dishes . The result was to to be judged and graded by the culinary executive staff and eventually food critics from famed New York . From what I observed all I can say is to make the show more interesting I think the calliber of the rookies needs to come from a little deeper pool . Of course this is just my humble opinion ............ Doug


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

Hey Chefboy you beat me to the punch. I watched this too and thought the concept was very interesting. Is this the restaurant reality show someone mentioned in another thread? Although I admire the guts these two kids had to place themselves in front of major critics and professionals cooks I'm not sure who the audience is supposed to be. If it's people like us, who are critics to begin with, we get it; of course these guys aren't going to produce a dish in a week that professionals have been putting out for years, perfected all the nuances and could do in their sleep. They'll need to find better talent. On the other hand, if the audience is home cooks, which a lot of Food Network fans are, then maybe is just a self-promoting commercial for Babbo. "See our food is so awesome that nobody can cook like us even kids from a culinary training school" Don't get me wrong I love Mario's personality and his food, but I'd like to see that rare gem come in a kick the pants off one of Babbo's cooks.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

These kids didn't even have to prep their station. I was surprised that the pasta was cooked a la minute, from dry!

Kuan


----------

